# C'est du Pipo ces films?



## NED (27 Mai 2009)

Chers amis du Cinéma, après la gloriolle de Cannes, je me suis demandé d'où venait la pertinence de certains longs métrages. Et du coup l'idée d'ouvrir un sujet sur des énigmes incurables, des contresens de scénario ou encore certains anachronismes d'histoire m'a démangé le clavier.
Je risque d'avoir un modo qui va me tomber sur le râble en disant "mais on l'a déjà fait ce fil, tiens voilà le lien, gnagnagna. Mais tant pis j'ai cherché un peu mais j'ai pas trouvé de discussion là-dessus ou alors le titre du thread est trop compliqué pour faire le lien :rateau:

*Chacun pourra répondre à sa manière, poser des interrogations, rebondir sur des questions, et peut-être expliquer le pourquoi du comment. Nous aurons aussi indubitablement des solutions techniques et scientifiques prodiguées par notre Michel Chevalet national, j'ai nommé Pascal 77 et autres consorts du même acabit *

Je commence par une première enigme..... 
Comment se fait-il que dans le film "Seul au monde" avec Tom hanks, l'avion s'écrase dans la mer à côté d'une île (ou pas très loin quand même), et que personne de chez personne n'a lancé de recherches au point d'impact et donc sur les îles aux aux alentours de l'accident?
C'est quand même gros comme une maison ce truc, vous trouvez pas?
Il y a bien une balise de détresse, une boite noire, je sais pas un émetteur qui localise le crash?
:mouais:







A vot' bon coeur messieurs dames...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Peut être parce que ce navet était uniquement destiné à faire de la publicité pour FedEx ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> C'est quand même gros comme une maison ce truc, vous trouvez pas?



T'inquiètes... Je sais que si je décidais de perdre cette endive baveuse de Tom Hanks, personne ne pourrait jamais le retrouver... en pleine mer ou ailleurs...  :style:


----------



## NED (28 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Peut être parce que ce navet était uniquement destiné à faire de la publicité pour FedEx ?



C'est clair que le film est juste une peu sponsorisé...
Sinon pas d'explication à ce mystère donc?


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2009)

Peut etre il n'y avait rien de precieux dans les paquets ... alors bon ...  ...

Envoyer une equipe de secours ca coute bonbon ... pas que ca a faire chez FedEx j'imagine ...


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2009)

Les plombiers polonais c'est vraiment des tanches.

Aucune crédibilité. Djo l'plombier n'aurait pas fait dans la dentelle lui...


----------



## Bassman (28 Mai 2009)

Parce qu'il passe une nuit entière dans sur son bateau gonflable de sauvetage en pleine tempête et que l'on peut facile dérive de 200-300 Miles nautiques pendant ce temps ?

Pour moi il ne s'agit pas là d'une incohérence dans le scénario.


Très bon film selon moi, avec une belle prouesse d'acteur.


----------



## NED (28 Mai 2009)

A ouais, ca fait quand même entre 300 et 500 bornes à la ronde.
Je pensait pas qu'on pouvait dériver aussi vite en une nuit.


Bon peut-être a-t-on trouvé une réponse digne de ce nom.

Avant de passer à une autre question, je tiens à préciser qu'il existe un site qui parle de ce genre de sujet (www.erreursdefilms.com) mais justemnt le but du jeu c'est d'avoir vu des films qu'ils n'ont pas.


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2009)

Sachant qu'un mile marin = 1.852 m ça fait quand même entre 540 et 1080 km, en une nuit, comme dérive c'est balèze, cheveux la même sur mon voilier.


Sinon, dans Independance Day, je me suis toujours demandé comment le prince de bel air pouvait ne pas avoir peur de l'extra terrestre alors qu'il n'en a jamais vu avant&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Sinon, dans Independance Day, je me suis toujours demandé comment le prince de bel air pouvait ne pas avoir peur de l'extra terrestre alors qu'il n'en a jamais vu avant


 
Le film où les vilains aliens ont l'obligeance d'avoir des systèmes informatiques compatibles avec nos normes et OS à nous ?

Mouhahahahahahahahahaha !

Un must ce film, un must


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Sachant qu'un mile marin = 1.852 m ça fait quand même


Tututut,
ça dépends avec quels nombres tu le multiplies.
Ton collègue modérateur parle de 200 à 300 miles marin,
et NED parle de 300 à 500 bornes donc


> entre 540 et 1080 km,


sont des conversions qui ne sortent d'aucunes des réponses citées. Ou alors faut que tu files ta calculette à mon banquier 


> Sinon, dans Independance Day, je me suis toujours demandé comment le prince de bel air pouvait ne pas avoir peur de l'extra terrestre alors qu'il n'en a jamais vu avant


Entièrement d'accord sur ce coup-là


----------



## NED (28 Mai 2009)

Bha 1 mile nautique= 1 852 mètres = presque 2 bornes quoi.
Donc on va dire au plus grand de la dérivation d'après maître bassou :

300x 1852 = 555 600 mètres = 555,600kms 
Bref, grosso modo (non je parle pas de quelqu'un là ) dans les 500 bornes à dériver, ce qui je trouve fait beaucoup !

Au moins possible, soit 200 miles disait Bassman,
200 x 1852 = 370 400 mètres = 370,400kms , ce qui me parait toujours beaucoup toujours mais plus plausible.

Michel Chevalet?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Sinon, dans Independance Day, je me suis toujours demandé comment le prince de bel air pouvait ne pas avoir peur de l'extra terrestre alors qu'il n'en a jamais vu avant&#8230;



Parce que c'est un gros balot, voilà pourquoi !
Avec le QI d'un hamburger.

Il a tellement regardé Bioman quand il était petit qu'il doit croire que l'alien est un costume en mousse avec un communiste dedans.
Quelque chose comme ça...

Et ça !
Ça, ça lui fout les nerfs !


----------



## Nobody (28 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> Bha 1 mile nautique= 1 852 mètres = presque 2 bornes quoi.
> Donc on va dire au plus grand de la dérivation d'après maître bassou :
> 
> 300x 1852 = 555 600 mètres = 555,600kms
> ...



Tu as mis Grug dans ta liste d'ignorés?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Sinon, dans Independance Day, je me suis toujours demandé comment le prince de bel air pouvait ne pas avoir peur de l'extra terrestre alors qu'il n'en a jamais vu avant&#8230;



Il envoie tout même des amateurs de coucous piloter des avions de chasse et lui-même est un pro du pilotage de la soucoupe. Partant de là, un extra-terrestre ne risque pas de l'émouvoir plus que ça  Pour "Seul au monde" ça doit être possible, il me semble me souvenir que c'est inspiré d'une histoire vraie  Il doit falloir faire le tri entre les éléments imaginés et les éléments de l'histoire réelle.


----------



## NED (28 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu as mis Grug dans ta liste d'ignorés?


Non mais j'ai ignoré de lui envoyer un message lot fois pour l'expo. :rose: Bha, il ne m'en fera pas grief ! 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il envoie tout même des amateurs de coucous piloter des avions de chasse et lui-même est un pro du pilotage de la soucoupe. Partant de là, un extra-terrestre ne risque pas de l'émouvoir plus que ça  Pour "Seul au monde" ça doit être possible, vu qu'il me semble me souvenir que c'est inspiré d'une histoire vrai  Il doit falloir faire le tri entre les éléments imaginés et les éléments de l'histoire réelle.



Dans le site dont j'ai parlé ci-dessus, on peut dénicher un paquet d'erreurs dans ce film


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> Non mais j'ai ignoré de lui envoyer un message lot fois pour l'expo. :rose: Bha, il ne m'en fera pas grief !



nan nan, je n'ai malheureusement pas pu l'honorer :rose:


> Dans le site dont j'ai parlé ci-dessus, on peut dénicher un paquet d'erreurs dans ce film


Un documentaire de cette qualité, ça craint quand même


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> Bha 1 mile nautique= 1 852 mètres = presque 2 bornes quoi.
> Donc on va dire au plus grand de la dérivation d'après maître bassou :
> 
> 300x 1852 = 555 600 mètres = 555,600kms
> ...



Non, non, ce sont des dérives tout à fait possible


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> ....Je commence par une première enigme.....
> Comment se fait-il que dans le film "Seul au monde" avec Tom hanks, l'avion s'écrase dans la mer à côté d'une île (ou pas très loin quand même), et que personne de chez personne n'a lancé de recherches au point d'impact et donc sur les îles aux aux alentours de l'accident?
> C'est quand même gros comme une maison ce truc, vous trouvez pas?
> Il y a bien une balise de détresse, une boite noire, je sais pas un émetteur qui localise le crash?
> ...


 
Mais tout le monde du cinéma sait bien, depuis Lost, que les avions ne s'écrasent jamais là où on croit!
Inutile donc de dépenser l'argent du contribuable et il vaut mieux attendre que John Lock s'en charge!

(et puis quel intérêt de retrouver Tom Hanks, franchement??? si c'est pour qu'il brigue un poste de gouverneur d'un état quelconque, de préférence ensolleillé, pour mettre celui-ci au bord de la faillite, il vaut mieux le laisser sur son île! il fera moins de dégat....)


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, non, ce sont des dérives tout à fait possible



200 à 300 Nm (nautical miles) en une nuit (soit 8h), ça  donne une vitesse moyenne horaire de 25 à 37,5 knts (noeuds, in french) ...

sachant que les voiliers de courses genre 60' IMOCA (comme ceux du Vendée Globe) font des moyennes de 13 knts pour les meilleurs, avec des pointes *record* jusqu'à 20 knts/24 h, ça voudrait dire qu'un canot de sauvetage gonfalble de 3m  est plus performant ques ces voiliers de course de 18 m...

mais c'est vrai qu'au cinéma, tout est possible...


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> 200 à 300 Nm (nautical miles) en une nuit (soit 8h), ça donne une vitesse moyenne horaire de 25 à 37,5 knts (noeuds, in french) ...
> 
> sachant que les voiliers de courses genre 60' IMOCA (comme ceux du Vendée Globe) font des moyennes de 13 knts pour les meilleurs, avec des pointes *record* jusqu'à 20 knts/24 h, ça voudrait dire qu'un canot de sauvetage gonfalble de 3m est plus performant ques ces voiliers de course de 18 m...
> 
> mais c'est vrai qu'au cinéma, tout est possible...


 
il suffit de récupérer un réacteur de l'avion et de le scotcher fermement au canot; je ne vois vraiment pas le problème!

En 2 jours, Tom Hanks peut donc espérer rejoindre les côtes méditerranéennes pour assister au Festival de Cannes.

Raison de plus pour ne pas se faire ch... à lancer des recherches couteuses!


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Sinon, dans Independance Day, je me suis toujours demandé comment le prince de bel air pouvait ne pas avoir peur de l'extra terrestre alors qu'il n'en a jamais vu avant




Ayant personnellement rencontré Mackie et Patochman, je peux affirmer que si un jour je croise un extra-terrestre, il faudra vraiment qu'il me fasse "_bouuuuuh_ !" dans le dos pour me faire sursauter !
Il avait donc peut-être l'équivalent américain dans ses connaissances. Mais c'est une hypothèse.


----------



## NED (29 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> il suffit de récupérer un réacteur de l'avion et de le scotcher fermement au canot; je ne vois vraiment pas le problème!



J'me disait bien aussi qu'il y avait un truc louche la-dessous  

Avec les précisions de Joachim du Balay, la théorie de Bassman tombe à l'eau (c'est le cas de le dire) :hein:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Plus sérieusement : j'ai vu ce film il y a très longtemps, et il ne m'a pas laissé un souvenir impérissable au point de mémoriser tous les détails, mais il me semble que lorsqu'il retrouve sa copine d'avant le crash, elle lui explique, avec des cartes, ce qui s'est passé et la raison pour laquelle les secours sont passés à côté de l'ile.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> elle lui explique, avec des cartes, ce qui s'est passé et la raison pour laquelle les secours sont passés à côté de l'ile.



Ahah! Une fille qui sait lire une carte? Pas possib'!


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ahah! Une fille qui sait lire une carte? Pas possib'!



C'est également une incohérence dans le scénario, mais essayons de les expliquer une après l'autre !


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2009)

Un autre truc gros comme une maison.
Bon c'est pas du cinéma mais une série super connue : DEXTER !

Dans la saison 2, Morgan est entouré d'une palanquée d'agents du F.B.I qui entourent sa maison pour le protéger. Il trouve le moyen de s'échapper de sa baraque par le sas de sa salle de bain, et les autres super entraînés n'y voient que du feu? En plus il doit revenir par le même chemin au retour...
:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> Un autre truc gros comme une maison.
> Bon c'est pas du cinéma mais une série super connue : DEXTER !



Si l'on commence à taper dans les séries, autant ajouter toutes celles qui tournent autour du thème Police, détective, résolution de crimes, etc Parce qu'à bien y regarder, chaque épisode se termine par la résolution de l'affaire. Comme si le taux de résolution de crimes dans la vraie vie avoisinait les 100 %. À moins qu'ils ne scénarisent qu'une affaire sur dix ou douze, auquel cas cela devient plausible. En même temps, la plupart de ces séries relèvent de la fiction*





*tiens, ça rime avec _gros comme une maison_​


----------



## PO_ (3 Juin 2009)

Pour en revenir au film "Seul au monde", il me semble bien que l'avion s'est écarté de son plan de vol ... mais bon j'affirme rien parce que ça fait pas mal de temps que je ne l'ai vu. 

Perso, j'ai quand même bien aimé. De toute façon, j'adore Tom Hanks  (dans Terminal, il est quand même pas mauvais ...).


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Perso, j'ai quand même bien aimé. De toute façon, j'adore Tom Hanks  (dans Terminal, il est quand même pas mauvais ...).



Ah oué, surtout le passage ou il fait un "sudo"


----------



## PO_ (3 Juin 2009)

gnééé ? ? ? ?

Je parle du film qui se passe dans un aéroport (en fait le titre c'est LE Terminal, dans lequel il se trouve bloqué pendant plusieurs semaines (mois) dans la zone de transit pour des raisons politiques. (il me semble bien d'ailleurs que le scénar a été écrit d'après une histoire authentique).


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> Un autre truc gros comme une maison.
> Bon c'est pas du cinéma mais une série super connue : DEXTER !
> 
> Dans la saison 2, Morgan est entouré d'une palanquée d'agents du F.B.I qui entourent sa maison pour le protéger. Il trouve le moyen de s'échapper de sa baraque par le sas de sa salle de bain, et les autres super entraînés n'y voient que du feu? En plus il doit revenir par le même chemin au retour...
> :mouais:


Ouais c'est comme Spider-Man, on y croit pas une seconde qu'il est cap de grimper aux murs.
Pareil pour Hulk: comment ça se fait qu'il craque toutes ses fringues mais jamais son calebute?


----------



## da capo (3 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais c'est comme Spider-Man, on y croit pas une seconde qu'il est cap de grimper aux murs.
> Pareil pour Hulk: comment ça se fait qu'il craque toutes ses fringues mais jamais son calebute?



Ouaoh et c'est comme dans les films de fion : jamais mes copines elles ont fait ça

Y a un truc.


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2009)

normal, dans les films de fion, le but c'est justement de craquer les calbutes


----------



## krystof (4 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pareil pour Hulk: comment ça se fait qu'il craque toutes ses fringues mais jamais son calebute?



Malformation génétique : quand monsieur s'excite, il bande de partout sauf de la teub.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2009)

C'est pas cool les rayons gamma!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Et Matrix ?
Bon, film, certes, mais...

Tiens, un truc : c'est la machine qui "montre" le monde qui les entoure aux hommes (puisque en vrai, ils sont dans des boîtes).
Pour leur montrer de manière cohérente, la machine est obligée de savoir exactement où ils sont.
Non ?

Et y z'arivent pas à voir Néo quand il est à quatre pattes dans les bureaux ?
Comme si les vilains n'avaient que leurs "yeux" pour le voir...

Ts ts ts !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Juin 2009)

Tiens, en voyant ce fils, je me suis dit que je ne pouvais pas ne pas citer "Lord of War" avec Nicolas Cage vu hier soir. Une belle grosse daube comme on fait plu.. (ah si en fait y'en a de plus en plus  ).


Attention, je parle pas de l'histoire en elle-meme mais de la realisation et la conduite du film super bidon a 2 francs 50.

A moins que les subtilités m'aient echappé...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Tiens, en voyant ce post je me suis dit que je ne pouvais pas ne pas relever que ton avis est à l'emporte pièce, pas du tout argumenté et inutilement aggressif.

Et puis, tu n'es pas dans le bon fil, donner son avis sur des films, c'est à côté, ici c'est pour relever leurs incohérence de scénario.

Voilà, voilà.
Sinon ?
Bien ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Tiens, en voyant ce fils, je me suis dit que je ne pouvais pas ne pas citer "Lord of War" avec Nicolas Cage vu hier soir. Une belle grosse daube comme on fait plu.. (ah si en fait y'en a de plus en plus  ).
> 
> 
> Attention, je parle pas de l'histoire en elle-meme mais de la realisation et la conduite du film super bidon a 2 francs 50.
> ...



et c'est McGyver qui dit ça.... tu veux qu'on parle de tes exploits sur le petit écran?


----------



## NED (4 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et c'est McGyver qui dit ça.... tu veux qu'on parle de tes exploits sur le petit écran?



Hu Hu Hu , c'est vrai que dans le genre serie bidon, elle se pose bien celle-là tiens. Un briquet, une ficelle, 2 élastiques et hop ça fait un lance roquette anti-char !


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> Hu Hu Hu , c'est vrai que dans le genre serie bidon, elle se pose bien celle-là tiens. Un briquet, une ficelle, 2 élastiques et hop ça fait un lance roquette anti-char !



Attend Steven Seagal il faisait pareil.

Steven Seagal regardait il Mac Gyver ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Juin 2009)

Non non MacGyver a coté, c'etait super realiste, je le jure :love:

Dans le film en question, ya pas une transition de reussie: le gars vend un flingue et puis il devient tout d'un coup le magna de la vente d'arme (en plus il bosse tout seul).

Ya aussi le super-flic qui le traque partout dans le monde et qui se permet meme d'aller controler les haut-militaires ukrainiens chez eux dans leur propre base (on croit rever).

Un plan moyen ou il est attaché et voit sur son avion qui se fait desosser pendant la nuit par des africains au milieu de la cambrousse en 12h chrono (facon des fourmis qui desosse une carcasse de vache). (perso a leur place, j'en aurai aussi profité pour lui faire les poches).

ps punkhead: Yavait pas d'intention aggressive dans mon post (chambreur tout au plus)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Attend Steven Seagal il faisait pareil.


 
Mais en faisant la gueule.
Steven, il est trop fort pour faire la gueule.


----------



## NED (5 Juin 2009)

Ouais tous les films de Steven Seagal sont naveteux.
Par contre, et pour en avoir fait un petit peu, Steven Seagal reste néanmoins un super grand maître d'Aïkido, ce mec est quand même un des premiers non-japonais à avoir eu le grade de la 7ème Dan !


----------



## Bladrak (5 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> Ouais tous les films de Steven Seagal sont naveteux.
> Par contre, et pour en avoir fait un petit peu, Steven Seagal reste néanmoins un super grand maître d'Aïkido, ce mec est quand même un des premiers non-japonais à avoir eu le grade de la 7ème Dan !


Ca c'est clair. Et ses films ont beau être nazes niveau scénar, si on veut voir comment appliquer l'Aïkido en sport d'attaque y'a pas mieux 

Sinon je crois que le plus beau film que j'aie vu au niveau incohérences ça reste Armageddon 
Le classique (dans tous les films qui se passent dans l'espace ou presque), y'a une dépressurisation et on voit pas les yeux des mecs sortir de leurs orbites... Ou leurs poumons exploser (ou au moins qu'ils crachent du sang).
Le plus drôle étant quand même les deux parties de l'astéroïde qui passent de chaque côté de la terre (déjà ça fallait le faire), sans subir aucune force gravitationnelle...

Mais sinon j'ai bien aimé le film


----------



## PO_ (6 Juin 2009)

Une incohérence commune à de très nombreux films se passant dans l'espace. les batailles sont bruyantes ! Alors que c'est bien connu "Dans l'Espace personne ne vous entends crier ...". Le Son ne se propage pas dans le vide. 

Un autre truc  bien marrant, dans War Games. Le gamin utilise un modem acoustique. A un moment du film, il pose fixe le téléphone dans un sens, et à un autre moment dans le sens inverse ...


----------



## Saxykiwi (7 Juin 2009)

On peut aussi citer tous les films d'horreur en général où celui qui est poursuivi par le méchant avec une arme ignoble (tronçonneuse, hache, couteaux de 50cm de long, ...) va toujours : 
- se réfugier à l'étage de sa baraque au lieu de se casser de chez lui
- courir tout droit sur une rue bordée de cachettes la nuit
- crier pour bien se faire entendre du méchant
- courir super lentement
- tomber en courant et prendre 5 minutes pour se relever
- se cacher dans la première baraque abandonnée qu'il trouve où le méchant va bien sûr le rejoindre et le découper en morceaux
- ne pas appeler la police avec son gsm
- etc


----------



## NED (8 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> chant
> - courir super lentement
> - tomber en courant et prendre 5 minutes pour se relever
> - etc


Ha oui les réalisateurs sont vachement malin pour faire trainer le suspens. Les trois quarts du temps le personnage devrait être mort avant même que l'action ultime se passe.
Genre un truc va tomber sur le heros, plan de la chose qui tombe, plan du hero, chose qui tombe, hero...comme ça pendant 20 secondes alors qu'en 5 dixièmes il devrait déjà être écrasé. Pareil pour les poursuites, les cascades et autres actions à suspens du genre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> On peut aussi citer tous les films d'horreur en général où celui qui est poursuivi par le méchant avec une arme ignoble (tronçonneuse, hache, couteaux de 50cm de long, ...) va toujours :
> - se réfugier à l'étage de sa baraque au lieu de se casser de chez lui
> - courir tout droit sur une rue bordée de cachettes la nuit
> - crier pour bien se faire entendre du méchant
> ...



Tu oublies "Souviens-toi l'été dernier 2" où le groupe de jeunes héros est bloqué sur une île avec un psychopathe qui les tue tous un par un.

En conséquence, la jeune et jolie black de service se met en maillot de bain sexy et va faire une séance d'UV !

Hein ?
Ouais, hein ?

Sans déconner, faut s'inscrire où pour faire scénariste drogué à Hollywood ?


----------



## Bladrak (13 Juin 2009)

Sans oublier le classique :
"Bon on est 6, faut qu'on reste groupés !
- OK ! On fait 6 groupes de 1 !"


----------



## Saxykiwi (13 Juin 2009)

ah oui, ça c'est bien vrai !! haha

"On est dans une maison avec un tueur démoniaque, toi tu vas par le couloir sombre et moi je descends à la cave, pour chercher notre ami que le tueur a sûrement déjà déchiqueté"


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2009)

Dans le style, il y a un film incroyable qui doit rassembler le plus de faute de montage, de raccord, mauvais trucages, cadrages avec la perche du son, ou d'incohérences de scénario agrémenté des acteurs les plus nuls de la terre c'est ZOMBIE 3 !
A oui c'est la kermesse des erreurs à ne pas faire dans un film. :rateau:

Pour le coup c'est un des films qui m'a fait le plus marrer... 

Pour vous mettre l'eau à la bouche, un extrait authentique de dialogue du film (le gars viens de se faire bouffer par un zombi, la joue arrachée, bref il est foutu dans les 2 secondes qui suivent), une nenette vient lui dire ceci : "Il faut pas que tu bouges, attends-moi je vais te ramener de l'eau... tu tiens le coup, hein, je serai pas longue, je reviens..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> Dans le style, il y a un film incroyable qui doit rassembler le plus de faute de montage, de raccord, mauvais trucages, cadrages avec la perche du son, ou d'incohérences de scénario agrémenté des acteurs les plus nuls de la terre c'est ZOMBIE 3 !



Nan... Y'a encore pire... "Virus cannibale", de l'excellentissime Bruno Matteï :style:


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2009)

Bandes de nazes.

Ça se voit que vous n'avez pas vu "Mackie Ovulator 4", et surtout la scène où il participe à la dictée de Bernard Pivot, en faisant zéro faute.

Vraiment pipo ce film.


----------



## NED (25 Juin 2009)

Autre film Pipo qui l'est catastrophique de voir pour un français c'est "L'homme au masque de fer" avec Léonardo di Caprio.






Dans le genre anachronismes toutes les 2 minutes c'est un festival ! Le pire étant la scène sensée se passer au château de Versailles et qui, sans doute par faute de moyen ou encore pire, par négligence, à été tournée à Vaux le Vicomte !

Un petit boulet rouge aussi pour les décors bien pourritos et l'histoire non respectée...


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2009)

Après m'être bien marré à revoir les trois _Back to the future_ en VO (ça quand même plus de tenue je dois dire ), je m'étais encore plus bidonné à lire quelques pages sur les incongruités des trois films. Ca déborde de partout  Pour les fans uniquement 
Ma préférée, dans le premier, quand Doc sort la DeLorean du camion sur le parking avant l'attaque des vilains terroristes: comment il a fait pour entrer/sortir de la voiture vu la largeur du camion et les ailes papillons de cette bombasse sur roues ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Juin 2009)

Y'a aussi TOUS les films où le méchant veut tuer le gentil avec un système super compliqué alors qu'il a (le méchant) la puissance de feu d'un petit destroyer, mais c'est plus simple d'attacher le gentil et de démarrer un tapis roulant se dirigeant vers une scie circulaire (ou autre truc foireux du même genre) , et surtout de PARTIR sans attendre le résultat Grandiose


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> Y'a aussi TOUS les films où le méchant veut tuer le gentil avec un système super compliqué alors qu'il a (le méchant) la puissance de feu d'un petit destroyer, mais c'est plus simple d'attacher le gentil et de démarrer un tapis roulant se dirigeant vers une scie circulaire (ou autre truc foireux du même genre) , et surtout de PARTIR sans attendre le résultat Grandiose


 
Après avoir mis trois plombes à bien lui expliquer tous les rouages de ses plans diaboliques de conquête du pouvoir, histoire que le gentil aie bien le temps de trouver un moyen de se sortir du merdier pour aller ensuite les lui contrecarer ses plans et, accessoirement, lui botter le derrière.

Méchant dans les films, c'est un boulot de débile, en fait.


----------



## bokeh (5 Juillet 2009)

Pfff... vous entravez rien au raffinement 

Bande de gâcheurs !


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2009)

dans Transformer II on passe d'en coup de n'annexe du musée de l'aviation de Washington au desert du Nevada !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> dans Transformer II on passe d'en coup de n'annexe du musée de l'aviation de Washington au desert du Nevada !



C'est un peu normal puisqu'il y a téléportation mais je pense que tu évoques plutôt le fait que le désert en question ne soit pas très crédible en tant que désert jordanien


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2009)

dans les téléportations caméra au point, y'a dans La _Mémoire dans la peau_ la poursuite en voiture qui descend la rue de Ménilmontant et hop on zappe le boulevard de Belleville et on est sur les grands boulevards, ce serait si pratique pour le Rex Club !


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> dans Transformer II on passe d'en coup de n'annexe du musée de l'aviation de Washington au desert du Nevada !





TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est un peu normal puisqu'il y a téléportation



Les preuves s'accumulent : Mackie vient d'un autre monde...


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> dans les téléportations caméra au point, y'a dans La _Mémoire dans la peau_ la poursuite en voiture qui descend la rue de Ménilmontant et hop on zappe le boulevard de Belleville et on est sur les grands boulevards, ce serait si pratique pour le Rex Club !



Hu hu hu, je crois qu'il y a mieux dans le style. De mémoire, hein, le film "Ronin" avec Robert De Niro et Jean Reno possède des poursuites de bagnoles qui relèvent un peu le piètre niveau du film. Cependant je crois me rapeller qu'il y a des racords de rues pas du tout crédible dans Paris.
:rateau:


----------

